# Lightroom 10.2 update



## rockmen66 (Mar 16, 2021)

I don't see the 10.2 update, has it been released yet?


----------



## rockmen66 (Mar 16, 2021)

All OK downloading now.


----------



## gYab61zH (Mar 16, 2021)

I downloaded it but see no difference. I also tried two different "Performance" settings, "Auto" and "Custom" for my Radeon R9 M395 graphics processor, but neither made the scrolling any smoother.


----------



## rockmen66 (Mar 16, 2021)

In Library view scrolling the list of thumbnails seems faster.


----------



## gYab61zH (Mar 16, 2021)

Possibly, but still not smooth any longer.


----------



## Woodbutcher (Mar 16, 2021)

On my Mac with latest Big Sur, moving from image to image is significant faster.  Both in Grid and Loupe view.  scrolling. through the filmstrip is very quick.  I'm on a fairly fast MBpro with an i9 processor and upgraded GPU.


----------



## bstevent (Mar 16, 2021)

I updated from 10.0 to 10.2 this morning. I returned the GPU setting from off to auto. I closed Lightroom and restarted in case that was needed. I've only tried a few things but everything that was slow and jerky is now smooth and quick.  So far I've had no freezes in the develop module. To me it feels like all is well.
(mid2010 Mac Pro, macOS 10.14.6, 3.33 GHz 6-Core Intel Xeon, 48 GB RAM, AMD Radeon HD 7950 3 GB)


----------



## mcasan (Mar 16, 2021)

Same on my M1 Mini.    Can't wait for the Apple Silicon native mode support.   The PS update  jumped up the speed of Ps on my Mini.


----------



## Pauleduc (Mar 17, 2021)

mcasan said:


> Same on my M1 Mini.    Can't wait for the Apple Silicon native mode support.   The PS update  jumped up the speed of Ps on my Mini.


Is there an ETA for native mode on the M1?


----------



## kdlin-yahoo (Mar 17, 2021)

The Lightroom Classic V10.2 is a big improvement for me. I have a Mac Pro 6,1 with 10 cores Xeon CPU, 64GB RAM, and 2TB SSD. It was very sluggish with V9.x, V10.0 and V10.1. With two 4K monitors, it was unusable. I posted my issues in this forum and was told my Mac did not have the sufficient GPUs. I was seriously thinking about upgrading my Mac Pro.

Now it works great with LR Classic V10.2  and no need for my to upgrade my computer anymore!


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Mar 17, 2021)

Pauleduc said:


> Is there an ETA for native mode on the M1?


If anybody here knows, they aren't allowed to say. You'll just have to be patient.


----------



## camner (Mar 18, 2021)

The issue with the metadata fields display truncating if the field contents are too long is still with us, despite Adobe's saying for two consecutive releases that they had fixed it.


----------



## BobT (Mar 18, 2021)

LR crashed when I went into the print module.  Naturally I though it was the 10.2 update, cursed Adobe and reinstalled an earlier version.  Same problem.  Did some searching and found the 2019 Lightroom Queen's article on resetting preference How do I reset Lightroom's Preferences? | The Lightroom Queen .  Did that and now V10.2 works like a dream.  I did have some printer issues before that so I guess that mucked up the preferences.  It's pity Adobe hasn't made this issue more robust.


----------



## mcasan (Mar 18, 2021)

Pauleduc said:


> Is there an ETA for native mode on the M1?


We now have PS, ACR and Lr (lite) running as Universal apps that can do Apple Silicon, or x86 CPUs.    So indeed the missing piece is LrC.   Makes you wonder what bug they have found that was not already found in the other apps.


----------



## Gnits (Mar 18, 2021)

BobT said:


> LR crashed when I went into the print module.  Naturally I though it was the 10.2 update, cursed Adobe and reinstalled an earlier version.  Same problem.  Did some searching and found the 2019 Lightroom Queen's article on resetting preference How do I reset Lightroom's Preferences? | The Lightroom Queen .  Did that and now V10.2 works like a dream.  I did have some printer issues before that so I guess that mucked up the preferences.  It's pity Adobe hasn't made this issue more robust.


This is a rant..... but it really annoys me how often I see the recommendation to reset preferences to resolve various Lightroom issues.  The problem is not resetting the preferences, but the effort and risks associated with trying to re configure the  settings to get back to basecamp.

I seriously do not understand why Adobe do not have a reset preferences option, which protects all the user settings, but clears all the internal data in the preferences file. Computers are really good at doing boring routine jobs. Protecting the user settings in a preference file is one of those.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 18, 2021)

Gnits said:


> I seriously do not understand why Adobe do not have a reset preferences option, which protects all the user settings, but clears all the internal data in the preferences file. Computers are really good at doing boring routine jobs. Protecting the user settings in a preference file is one of those.


Good point. Did you already suggest that in the feedback forums? Please do this if you haven't done that yet, and give us the link so we can vote for this suggestion. Suggesting it only here is about as useful as writing it on a piece of paper and then throwing that paper in the trash.


----------



## Gnits (Mar 18, 2021)

Thanks for your response.



Johan Elzenga said:


> Good point. Did you already suggest that in the feedback forums? Please do this if you haven't done that yet, and give us the link so we can vote for this suggestion. Suggesting it only here is about as useful as writing it on a piece of paper and then throwing that paper in the trash.



I suggested this multiple times, sometimes getting very negative responses to the suggestion.  At a certain stage I stopped making suggestions as I saw so many good suggestions in the official Adobe forum that were just sitting there and felt I was banging my head against a  very hard wall. 

I can see good progress by Adobe on a number of fronts in the last year or two, so I will make an effort to dig up my previous posts on this subject and repost / relink  as appropriate.


----------



## johnrellis (Mar 18, 2021)

Gnits said:


> The problem is not resetting the preferences, but the effort and risks associated with trying to re configure the settings to get back to basecamp.


When I recommend resetting preferences as a troubleshooting step, I point the user at the Lightroomqueen article and highlight its steps for restoring the old preferences if resetting doesn't help:
https://www.lightroomqueen.com/articles-page/how-do-i-reset-lightrooms-preferences/
By saving a copy of the original preferences, the user can quickly back to status quo if resetting doesn't help (which it often doesn't).


----------



## johnrellis (Mar 18, 2021)

Also, I posted a suggestion 1.5 years ago that LR should save a backup of the preferences file when the user resets them:
https://feedback.photoshop.com/conv...p-of-the-preferences/5f5f46084b561a3d426f8e72 

And the user would be presented with the option of restoring from a previous backup.  This palliative would involve a very small amount of development effort in comparison to fixing the underlying architectural problem.


----------



## johnrellis (Mar 18, 2021)

Gnits said:


> seriously do not understand why Adobe do not have a reset preferences option, which protects all the user settings, but clears all the internal data in the preferences file. Computers are really good at doing boring routine jobs. Protecting the user settings in a preference file is one of those.


Two years ago, the Adobe employee Rikk Flohr said the developers were looking at the problem of "corrupted" preferences files. Unfortunately, we've heard nothing publicly since.

I believe the underlying problem is a fundamental architectural design flaw in how LR manages preferences -- it doesn't have a mechanism for ensuring that it gets consistent snapshots of the internal state stored in the preferences file.  This conclusion is based on years of experience writing plugins and experimentation with the preference mechanism exposed to plugins.  See the extensive discussion starting here:
https://feedback.photoshop.com/conv...3d42698021?commentId=5f5f48e34b561a3d4240e57a


----------



## Paul_DS256 (Mar 18, 2021)

mcasan said:


> We now have PS, ACR and Lr (lite) running as Universal apps that can do Apple Silicon, or x86 CPUs. So indeed the missing piece is LrC. Makes you wonder what bug they have found that was not already found in the other apps.


or is the question what sort of priority is LrC with Adobe?


----------



## PhilBurton (Mar 18, 2021)

Paul_DS256 said:


> or is the question what sort of priority is LrC with Adobe?


Paul,

It's my impression that Lightroom is highly profitable for Adobe.   Of course, the strategic issue is relative investments in LrC vs. Lr Cloudy.

Phil


----------



## mcasan (Mar 18, 2021)

If they kill Classic, I am glad I can move to C1P.


----------



## PhilBurton (Mar 19, 2021)

mcasan said:


> If they kill Classic, I am glad I can move to C1P.


While there may not be a piece of software named "Classic" sometime in the future, I seriously doubt that Adobe would not provide a (low cost or free) migration alternative.


----------



## clee01l (Mar 19, 2021)

I really think the "kill Classic" talk borders on "fake news".   We are going on 3+ years since the cloud version was introduced.   Lightroom Classic is still going strong and is not considered a legacy app.   Until the functionality that is in Lightroom Classic is available in Lightroom,   there is no way  Lightroom (cloudy) could replace Lightroom Classic.  As for  a "(low cost or free) migration alternative",  this already exists  in the Lightroom (cloudy) {File}{Migrate...} menu.


----------



## rockmen66 (Mar 16, 2021)

I don't see the 10.2 update, has it been released yet?


----------



## PhilBurton (Mar 19, 2021)

clee01l said:


> I really think the "kill Classic" talk borders on "fake news".   We are going on 3+ years since the cloud version was introduced.   Lightroom Classic is still going strong and is not considered a legacy app.   Until the functionality that is in Lightroom Classic is available in Lightroom,   there is no way  Lightroom (cloudy) could replace Lightroom Classic.  As for  a "(low cost or free) migration alternative",  this already exists  in the Lightroom (cloudy) {File}{Migrate...} menu.


Cletus,

My view is that a "migration tool" must support the then-current Classic catalog, as well as all functionality contained in the then-current version of Classic, nothing less.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 19, 2021)

PhilBurton said:


> Cletus,
> 
> My view is that a "migration tool" must support the then-current Classic catalog, as well as all functionality contained in the then-current version of Classic, nothing less.


Which is the case right now.


----------



## PhilBurton (Mar 20, 2021)

Johan Elzenga said:


> Which is the case right now.


What I meant to say is that should the product named "Lightroom Classic be discontinued (meaning no new enhancements), then the "successor" product should have all the features in Lightroom Classic, and be able to read the latest available LRCAT file.

From a strictly development point of view, having two separate, but overlapping products causes extra expense.  More correctly, have two sets of programming code, two separate "code bases," causes extra expense.

I did a lot of speculation on this issue 2-3  years ago now, but I'm done with that now.


----------



## Colin Grant (Mar 20, 2021)

Lr Cloudy combined with Ps  does everything I need easily. My problem is that I have to use the Adobe cloud ecosystem and I do not need all this syncing stuff. If I could access my files anywhere (cloud of my choice or desktop) from Cloudy then I would certainly use it.


----------



## clee01l (Mar 20, 2021)

PhilBurton said:


> the "successor" product should have all the features in Lightroom Classic, and be able to read the latest available LRCAT file.


This is why there are two separate feature set applications called Lightroom.   Only when there is a full feature set version of Lightroom (cloudy) OR an Adobe environment that provides all of the features in Lightroom Classic could Adobe considering "sunsetting " Lightroom Classic.   As Colin Grant points out  Lr and Ps combined  does everything that Lightroom Classic does (though in my mind not in an efficient workflow)


----------



## Mariovon Allmen (Mar 21, 2021)

I Installed LR 10.2 on my iMac with OSX 10.15.7 an I get the same old error "Unexpected error opening catalog". Clicking on "Choose a Different Catalog" gives the option to open a new Catalog but then LR crashes at once. So I reverted again to LR 9.4. Does anyone have a solution? I did not read that anyone had this "old (10.0)" problem yet. Thanks, Mario


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Mar 21, 2021)

At, Mariovon just a thought out of the box. Go to the folder where your LrC Catalog file and see if there is a Lock file in the folder your LrC version 10 resides. The Catalog file would ending with   v10.lrcat (LRCAT) and the lock file will have the same name as the Catalog but will end with .lock.
Delete the LOCK file *only. Then double click on the v10.lrcat file and the LrC should boot and open the catalog.*


----------



## Mariovon Allmen (Mar 21, 2021)

Denis de Gannes said:


> At, Mariovon just a thought out of the box. Go to the folder where your LrC Catalog file and see if there is a Lock file in the folder your LrC version 10 resides. The Catalog file would ending with   v10.lrcat (LRCAT) and the lock file will have the same name as the Catalog but will end with .lock.
> Delete the LOCK file *only. Then double click on the v10.lrcat file and the LrC should boot and open the catalog.*


Thanks for the quick response, however there is no .lock file and there is no v10.lrcat file. Any other idea


----------



## Mariovon Allmen (Mar 21, 2021)

Well I have another idea: should I uninstall LR 9.4 first and install 10.2 afterwards instead of making an update?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 21, 2021)

Mariovon Allmen said:


> Well I have another idea: should I uninstall LR 9.4 first and install 10.2 afterwards instead of making an update?


I doubt that this will be different than ‘updating’.


----------



## BobT (Mar 22, 2021)

Mariovon Allmen said:


> I Installed LR 10.2 on my iMac with OSX 10.15.7 an I get the same old error "Unexpected error opening catalog". Clicking on "Choose a Different Catalog" gives the option to open a new Catalog but then LR crashes at once. So I reverted again to LR 9.4. Does anyone have a solution? I did not read that anyone had this "old (10.0)" problem yet. Thanks, Mario


Have a look at my post #13 above.  You may have the same issue.


----------



## Mariovon Allmen (Mar 22, 2021)

Bob, thanks for your input, but that did not solve the issue. However there is difference in the behaviour (after the Preference Reset): now LR does no longer crash when I put in the name for a new catalog, but continues to give me the error   "Unexpected error opening catalog" all the time (same if I open LR by double clicking on existing catalog).  Also to uninstall LR and the reinstall it completely did not help (as Johan said).


----------



## Gnits (Mar 22, 2021)

Check if any of the folders managed by the catalog are also included in some of the cloud storage services, such as Dropbox, icLoud, One Drive, etc...  I ran into a very nasty problem when I was upgrading to version 10.  It coincided with me moving to a new workstation.  I was getting all sorts of errors when trying to open the catalog for the first time after the upgrade to Ver 10.  I removed/deleted  (using explorer) all folders which were part of cloud storage services.  This solved my problem.  I have no forensic knowledge of exactly what the problem was, but my guess would be that the cloud sharing services were sometimes using links rather than real files in some folders and that these files/folders then caused problems when Lightroom tried to cross reference all files under its control.  {I knew I was trying to tidy up my Dropbox/ One Drive folders as part of moving to a new machine.

My use of Dropbox in relation to images is that sometimes people would share a dropbox folder with me to review their images. I would import these to Lightroom to make it easy to review the images.  I always regarded such folders as temporary and was not perturbed with the prospect of deleting such folders.  Unfortunately, people may have images in Dropbox/OneDrive or similar folders that do not want to lose those images.


----------



## BobT (Mar 22, 2021)

Mariovon Allmen said:


> Bob, thanks for your input, but that did not solve the issue. However there is difference in the behaviour (after the Preference Reset): now LR does no longer crash when I put in the name for a new catalog, but continues to give me the error   "Unexpected error opening catalog" all the time (same if I open LR by double clicking on existing catalog).  Also to uninstall LR and the reinstall it completely did not help (as Johan said).


Just to eliminate another factor, you might try reinstalling but to an older version that you know worked before.  If the problem still exists, then you know it's not because of V10.2.  You may then have no alternative but to try your last catalogue backup.


----------



## Martin3 (May 24, 2021)

Hi- LR Classic 10.2; Windows 10; recently , LR crashes. Have reset preferences. No help. IF I catalog backup virtually everytime then it seems to "cure" the problem. These are screenshots of the messages I get (attached). I cannot open LR without then rebooting.  Also uninstalled/reinstalled 10.2 Also tried creating a new catalog then importing old catalog into it. Same problem. Any ideas how to cure the problem? Thanks.


----------



## Denis de Gannes (May 24, 2021)

If Lightroom Classic shut down unexpectedly e.g. crashed it my cause the Lock file to remain in place.
The Lock file’s function is to protect the Catalog file from being opened by more than one user. This lock file carries the same name as th Catalog and will have an edged exutension of .lock.
Access the Lightroom subfolder of your user folders either Pictures on Mac or My Pictures on Win, if there is a lock file there delete the file do not delete any other files.
 You can the double click on the Catalog file and it boot Lightroom and open the Catalog. The catalog file has an extension of .lrcat (LRCAT).


----------



## Martin3 (May 25, 2021)

Hi Thanks for taking the time & trouble to reply. Yes there was a lock file which I deleted. Unfortunately the .lrcat file still caused LR 10.2 to crash!. I have now created a new folder and .lrcat, have imported some photos (others are on ext drive &will do that in due course). The important thing is 1) no crashes so far; 2) all keywords are in place. I have the original .dng photos too so that even though the stages in LR processing have been lost I have both originals and post processed .psd files so only thing that I ccan see is lost are the stages in LR development. Not such a big deal.
So here is the grouse with Adobe... why is this problem not resolveable. It cant be such an unusual problem? And why do they say on their pages that such corrupted folders can be sent to them and deliberately not give anyone any contact details! Dont worry dont expect an answer. Its also interesting how VPNs & Internet Security companies provide a service directly to their customers but adobe despite is wealth doesnt! uummm... I know we have a choice (ie not use them) but trouble is their software is great.... and they know it! Beef over. Thanks again for reading and replying.

PS Just notice you are from T&T... went there a few yrs back - terrific for birding... loved the place


----------

